# Gluten Free grain suppliers



## rokaxe (20/3/17)

Fellas, 

In what can only be described as an experiment for myself and attempt to impress a woman that is a gluten free operator I need to get my hands on some millet, buckwheat and whatever else I need. All my LHB stores are coming up short in the ingredients game and I'm not one to use syrups until I've done shit the hard way. Also, syrups are boring and boring brewing is not fun for me.

Where in da fuq can I get my hands on bulk millet and buckwheat? Organic shops sell small 400-500g quantities but at wallet rape prices.

Any help is appreciated finding the gear. Also, is Millet Man still about? I don't have a bat signal equivalent for him.

Cheers boiz!


----------



## BrosysBrews (21/3/17)

Mate, the wife is GF, have you tried using clarity ferm when pitching the yeast? Look into it as its a s#$ load easier than going down the other path! Either that or just buy some obriens and soak the labels off!


----------



## clickeral (21/3/17)

Have a look at this article

http://beersmith.com/blog/2015/11/18/brewing-gluten-free-and-gluten-reduced-beer/

Also I believe Rice is gluten free?


----------



## rokaxe (22/3/17)

BrosysBrews said:


> Mate, the wife is GF, have you tried using clarity ferm when pitching the yeast? Look into it as its a s#$ load easier than going down the other path! Either that or just buy some obriens and soak the labels off!


Have had a gander but from what I've read doesn't wipe out the nasty stuff completely. Only makes it so that an intolerant person can consume without dying as opposed to someone that straight can't have gluten. Cheers though!


----------



## rokaxe (22/3/17)

clickeral said:


> Have a look at this article
> 
> http://beersmith.com/blog/2015/11/18/brewing-gluten-free-and-gluten-reduced-beer/
> 
> Also I believe Rice is gluten free?


Thanks my dude! Rice is indeed GF but it imparts next to no flavour or colour hence my need for millet/buckwheat etc. Millet is a wheat malt sub and buckwheat, from what I understand/have read. is a specialty grain along the lines of crystal malt depending on how you malt it.

Thanks for the article, have indeed read that and what seems to be the rest of the internet on GF beer making haha.

Might just resign to the fact that I'm going to have to get this chick drunk in other ways...


----------



## malt junkie (23/3/17)

Cider, mead


----------



## mr_wibble (23/3/17)

I recently made a GF beer that was basically brown rice syrup and dark Belgian candi sugar.
It doesn't have that sorghum-y taste, it looks like beer. I did make it too bitter, but that's just the recipe.

The hardest part was the cost of the syrup.


----------



## rokaxe (24/3/17)

Yeah, not really interested in syrups. I'm all about the all natural, non-cheatsy jobby. No fun in throwing goo into a kettle IMO.

Managed to track down some reasonably cheapish gear through a local hippy store so will try my hand at malting and roasting.

Then I'll be going for a swim in pussy lake tbqh.


----------



## HoppyDays (24/3/17)

Flaked rice from a Indian spice store is pretty cheap. The only buckwheat I have used was form a organic store & as yuh said expensive


----------



## Ironside (25/3/17)

Robaxe,

I'd be careful. If she is a Coeliac, (like me) you would need all new gear as the residual gluten from previous mills, brews and bottling can hang around. 
Clarityfirm is OK for the States, as their cut-off for Gluten Free is a lot higher than Aust. (20ppm vs 3ppm).
ATM I've done a couple of Lagers off a reciepe from Country Brewer that have turned out OK, Just about to put one down with added Rice Malt Syrup, as well as the Sorghum Syrup.

Otherwise, Cider, Mead etc are your go to (but get another fermenter to be on the safe side). She would have the sh*ts at you good and proper if she got glutended (yes it is a term) off your hard work!

Good Luck!


----------



## Mardoo (25/3/17)

Mead made with WY1388 according to the TOSNA protocol. Dead easy, total panty dropper. But then, if she's willing to get trashed with you there's a fair bet she's already willing to bonk you, so maybe the drink isn't the point?


----------



## rokaxe (26/3/17)

Drinking is most certainly the point. I mean, it's 2.27am Brisbane time and I'm building recipes instead of sleeping.

How dare you say drinking is not the point! Someone ban that man haha.


----------



## rokaxe (26/3/17)

Cheers for the help fellas! I've got a fair idea of what I'm doing now and a bead on where to get dem grains so will give everything a shot in the next month. If I remember I'll be sure to update the thread with my progress.


----------



## bradsbrew (26/3/17)

You could also try contacting Millet Man.


http://aussiehomebrewer.com/user/2160-millet-man/


----------

